# NSF MW Hinterzimmer?



## maxscmitz (23. November 2011)

hi,
hab mal wieder seid langem
Most Wanted aus der ecke gekramt,installiert 
und natürlich direkt angefangen zu zocken;
so,...
bin jetzt bei blacklist nummer 2 und habe da ein kleines problem mit dem hinterzimmer.
ab und zu ist es da,und ab und zu nicht.
muss das so sein?
also wem es hilft,
ich hab patch 1.3 installiert,wollte halt nur fragen,ob es wirklich zeiten gibt,wo man die autos nicht im hinterzimmer tunen kann


----------



## Freeak (23. November 2011)

Hinterzimmer??? Habe ich was in Most Wanted verpasst? Oder kannst du das bitte nochmal so niederschreiben das ich auch verstehe was du genau meinst?


----------



## DAEF13 (23. November 2011)

Du meinst den Tuningshop? Die Bonusteile sind nur für das Auto, mit dem sie gewonnen wurden.
Es ist allerdings auch schon 2-3 Jahre her, dass ich MW gezockt habe - aber es war ein geiles Spiel


----------



## Thallassa (23. November 2011)

Hinterzimmer funktioniert für jedes Auto... Nur erscheint es sozusagen nicht immer., dafür einfach nochmal ausm Shop raus / rein...So war's zumindest bei mir.
Kannst die Teile durch den Burger King "cheat" ja auch im Quickrace-Tuning verfügbar machen


----------



## maxscmitz (24. November 2011)

OMG. nur einer hat ahnung hier. 
aber gut, danke,
weitere antworten sind dennoch erwünscht


----------



## kero81 (24. November 2011)

Wie Omg nur einer hat Ahnung hier???? Du bist es schonmal nicht der Ahnung hat. Ich hab in zwei Minuten googlen rausgefunden was mit dem hinterzimmer los ist. Das hast du scheinbar nicht aufn Appell bekommen... Omg


----------



## jensi251 (24. November 2011)

Ich hätte es auch noch gewusst.
Aber lese es erst jetzt.


----------



## maxscmitz (24. November 2011)

hä,
ich hab ca. 20 min. lang gesucht:
nöscht jefunden.
nach was hast du denn gesucht,weil bei mir finzt es immernoch nicht.
ich kann 15 mal aus´m tuning shop raus und wieder rein.
nie seh ich den hinterhof(obwohl ich keine junkman teile verbaut hab9,
aber erst,seitdem ich bei der karriere bei 100% bin.


----------



## maxscmitz (25. November 2011)

wollte das thema nochmal kurz aufgreifen.
habe im internet irgendwas über marker gelsenen.
kann es sein,dass man nur eine bestimmte anzahl an junkman teilen "kaufen kann "?


----------



## ASD_588 (27. November 2011)

kaufen nicht aber gewinnen oder her cheaten.


----------

